# hello, im new to this bear glass powered kodiak hunter?



## thatsthat9

Hi i am a new comer and i would like to know where i ask a question on what my bear glass powered kodiak hunter bow is worth. its in good shape it may need a new string. it says kt23400 nmo- 60" #53. bear archery Grayling Michagan Canada 1953 pat.# 2423765, 2613660, 2665678. and i think it has a copper coin on it. if im not in the right place to ask that question maybe u can tell me where to go. thank you


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* thatsthat9. Have fun here.  You could try the general section for more answers.


----------



## ansarha

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Deerslayer25

Welcome to AT


----------



## DrawAim"Click"

:blob1::wav::welcomesign: to AT :wav::blob1:

you maybe could go to the classifed ads and see how much people offer you. :wink:


----------



## lightbeer

welcome,
try a search for your bow or simular bows.
:darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg




----------



## attak

Welcome


----------

